# 12.2-RELEASE AMD64 (optical) installer boot error on Thinkpads



## eldaemon (Nov 6, 2020)

There seems to be some bug with 12.2-RELEASE ISOs when burned to optical media. USB flash drives are fine.

`ERROR: cannot open /boot/lua/loader.lua: no such file or directory.`

I get this on a R400 and a R500 Thinkpad.

Dell T5400 desktop boots it just fine. 12.1-RELEASE works just fine on the Thinkpads and the Dell.

This is the closest bug I've found, which I also updated: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=238749


----------

